# Some of my pics



## newbieuk (May 24, 2014)

I recently purchased my first Dslr canon d600 and love it!! I'm a total newbie and look forward to seeing other peoples more creative ideas, look forward to your comments , good or bad  .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

